# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Save Your Last Dream For Me

## lenscaper

I wrote and recorded this song in the last few weeks since I have discovered this amazing discipline of lucid dreaming.  :smiley: 

_Save Your Last Dream For Me_
https://www.soundclick.com/html5/v4/...ongID=13848579

----------

